# Niece's Boyfriend's



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

My Niece thought she needed to give her BF a new rod, so....

This is my first time to marble anything in along time. She wanted a Dallas Cowboy theme rod, but I get so tired of the theme rods I decided I'd just go with the colors instead...


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice looking build Doug.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like magic


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Sharp looking rod!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sharp lookin build


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a Cowboys fan, but I gotta say that is a very nice looking rod.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Never had one built before how much for something like that


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm a 'Boys fan, when they're winning. Awesome job, Doug! That split seat w/ marbeling is something else!!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You sure do purty work.
Pat


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Great Looking Rod, Love the Marbleing. Great Job.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

That color blue and the cork handles go awesome together.... Awesome work, and thats coming from a Saints fan.... Who Dat!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Clean and the colors pop. Awesome work!


----------

